# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم GSM Shield Box  [02/10/2019] GSM Shield Box SPRD v1.0 Initial Release is out

## mohamed73

*ADDED: 
1. Read phone info and simlock info in diagnostic and flash mode.
2. Reset FRP
3. Reset phone in diagnostic mode for supported models.
4. Reset Phone in flash mode for supported models.
5. Repair imei, sn, wifi, bt in diagnostic mode (universal method).
6. Read phone password (generic phones sc6530, sc6531, sc7701, sc7702 cpu, etc...).
7. Read sim unlock code for supported models.
8. Direct network unlock for supported models.
9. Backup restore nvram in flash mode for supported models.
10. Flashing pac firmware for supported models
11. Read/write full flash for sc6530 and sc6531 cpu (for sc6531e only read full).
12. Custom loader feature -  With custom loader basic functions like frp  or reset or repair must work 99% from models and cpu generations.*     *Supported CPUs 
sc6530
sc6531
sc7701
sc7701m 
sc7702
sc7715
sc7730
sc7731
sc7731g
sc7731e
sc9830
sc9830
sc9850 
and many more by custom loader.  Supported models 
Samsung
Alcatel
ZTE
Microimax
Qmobile
Itel
Wiko
Symphony
Telenor
China Phones* *etc...*   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

